# mazzer advice anyone?



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to buy a Mazzer grinder, after having browsed threads on here - it looks like it will be a sound investment. I thought I would go for a LUIGI, but in doing some searching I have found a super jolly - for what looks like an amazing price from A1 coffee. Am I to understand that the LUIGI is the ITALIAN name for the SUPER JOLLY?

There are 2 super jolly models on the A1 coffee website

1. http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/MAZZER.html ~ Mazzer Super Jolly Timer Coffee Grinder, down from £833 to £349

2. http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/MAZZER2.html ~ Mazzer Super Jolly Auto Coffee Grinder, for £479

I can't quite understand the difference? I'm assuming that one of them seems to have an auto refill function, which I definitely don't need!

I want the best grinder on the market, but for domestic use and am happy to invest in something that will be reliable and worth the cash.

Can anyone help me out here? Has anyone bought from A1 coffee? Is the above an amazing deal?

Any comments much appreciated....

Thanks in advance!

MB


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

Mazzers are great little beasts. I'm fairly sure the super jolly and luigi are a different grinder. The suoerjolly timer just has a litre clockwork swith that slowly rotates to the off poition. It will give you enough grind fora few espressos. Tbh you do t need to butane timer model over a manual model. Blades are good, the dosing mechanics are all made of alloy and Steel and really durable. (I've never ever ever come across a broken doser, where as the iberitals wear quite a lot, mainly on the plastic adjuster nut)

BUY ONE you won't be disapponted. Although I would say that a suoerjolly is pretty big if your using it at home..... Maybe a mazzer mini would suit?

Lee


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Luigi is just the name they prefix all their grinders by, so for example, mazzer luigi super jolly, mazzer luigi mini timer, so on and so forth.

The timer jolly as mentioned has a timer, whereas the auto has a little switch which when the doser fills up it stops grinding, or I think it can just be turned on continually.

I don't think a super jolly is that big, but then my compak k10 is bigger. I'd always say a super jolly, it's the industry standard for a reason.

Mazzers are hugely reliable and built by tanks, but I really would find one on ebay, I mean, £200 for a used mazzer super jolly in excellent condition is just a total no brainer. Hell, you may get lucky and find a kony/robur used on ebay for the above prices.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mazzler-Luigi-Industrial-Coffee-Bean-Grinding-Machine-/120582573024?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c13480be0

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/coffee-grinder-/270593715499?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f00a46d2b


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I use mazzer super jollys at work. We have 2 and a mini. The mini would definitely suffice in a domestic environment, we use it commercially!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

DavidS said:


> I use mazzer super jollys at work. We have 2 and a mini. The mini would definitely suffice in a domestic environment, we use it commercially!


Suffice doesn't mean something bigger isn't better


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/coffee-grinder-/270593715499?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f00a46d2b


A rather unusual hopper on that one


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

It's one you generally see on the grinders in strada.


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

These replies are why I love this forum....







size matters...we all know that, don't we?

Thanks guys, you have made a girlie very happy!

Rising power, I appreciate the links, very wonderful, thanks x

MB


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

It's just how illy sell there beans. They come in the sealed drum of 3kilos. It has nothing to do with the mazzer grinder.

Lee


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

So, the timer can just be switched off? All I want is to grind a cup at a time, when I want it, I don't need a reservoir of ground coffee at any time, I just want it perfectly ground..


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, it works like the rotary switch on a dualit toaster.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in the process of ordering a superjolly myself from A1. I have spoke to the guy there (David) and he seems ok. I don't think you will find cheaper. I have asked the same question on another forum as well regarding which grinder to buy be it the mazzer mini e. mazer mini or SJ and most people say SJ. Not seen one in the flesh but ordering a small hopper with it. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, if it's a Super Jolly you want for the home I would buy a Mazzer Mini hopper for it. It looks better and makes it a few inches shorter (which in this case is a bonus) and yes it does fit.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Or alternatively you could run it without any hopper whatsoever.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

A1 reckons they do a 400gram hopper. Not sure if it's a mazzer or after market.


----------

